# What is this?



## Wetzel (Jan 4, 2007)

Anyone tell me what I'm looking at?  I'm guessing a black coyote, but so much fog in photo I'm not sure.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 4, 2007)

got a white patch on his chest, I think its a dog.


----------



## Buck (Jan 4, 2007)

I think we may have or first bit of documented evidence that Black Panthers do exist in Georgia!!!    

No seriously, UFO, maybe???


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 4, 2007)

I think it is a 4wheeler about 1/2 mile away,did you hear the motor running


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 4, 2007)

whatever it is appears to have a big nose and be pretty tall..may be a werewolf?:


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jan 4, 2007)

Doggie


----------



## PHIL M (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like eyeballs to me!


----------



## Cashmoney (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like you got a pic of my lab?!?!?!?


----------



## slimbo (Jan 8, 2007)

I tried in photoshop but it looks like an old lab witha white spot and a gray chin.


----------



## cball917 (Jan 8, 2007)

black panther with a white chicken for supper ?????


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jan 9, 2007)

Funny it has two different colored eyes.


----------



## JeffG (Jan 9, 2007)

My guess is black lab after seeing photoshop version, but a fella could make a black bear out of it if he wanted to!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 9, 2007)

Why, that is a Cane cutter, Buck rabbit, Swamper all the same thing!
D.R.---------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## Wetzel (Jan 9, 2007)

JeffG said:


> My guess is black lab after seeing photoshop version, but a fella could make a black bear out of it if he wanted to!


I thought bear at first.  I got a few pictures of a young black bear back in summer not far from this spot.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 9, 2007)

It's something I'd prefer to avoid in the dark.


----------



## BDAWG (Jan 9, 2007)

it's SUGAR HILL SCOUTER


----------



## Clark10 (Jan 9, 2007)

Possum looking up.  The way the camera was located makes it look bigger than it is.


----------



## Wetzel (Jan 9, 2007)

Here's another picture from the camera during daytime.  Maybe it'll help with size.


----------



## gapeach08 (Jan 9, 2007)

looks like a catahoula with glass/cracked eyes - especially with that white marking on the chest.  my friend has a few of em and when you go down by the kennels in the dark that is what you see with the flashlight on em!


----------



## captbrian (Jan 9, 2007)

i'll tell you what that is, it's enough to keep me out of that particular area of the woods at night


----------



## gordoshawt (Jan 11, 2007)

That looks a lot like me.


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 11, 2007)

It's either a dog or a yote I think!!!! I'd ground check im if he walked up to me growling!!!!


----------



## jinx0760 (Jan 11, 2007)

*PANTHER!!*

Yes, there are Panther's in Georgia!!!!


----------



## jbarron (Jan 17, 2007)

It sure looks like a big cat.


----------



## mshipman (Jan 17, 2007)

All the black coyotes i have mounted had a white spot on the chest


----------



## jbarron (Jan 17, 2007)

Black cat

Look at the shape of the mouth on both pics.


----------



## pnome (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm guessing raccoon.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 23, 2007)

That my friend is a bear.....Have seen a few with the white spot on the brisket like that...


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 23, 2007)

Giraffe


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 24, 2007)

Chupacabra


----------



## sullivar (Jan 24, 2007)

Bear all day!!


----------

